# Overkill?



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

Ok heres the situation..

I have an 89 Nissan Sentra which is a small car (2 door model)

I currently have a Rockford Fosgate 2 channel 700s Amp. From the factory they say it puts out 774 watts.

I have a Rockford HX2 Sub (500RMS/1000Max). I plan on getting another HX2 so I can finish my system. 

The thing is with all this pwoer will it be too much for me and my car to handle?


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Not at all. I was running close to 1000w RMS in my 200 before I downsized for weight reduction. Ran it hard for years w/o any problems whatsoever.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I depends on how loud you play it. But I think you can do it. Just dont play it full blast for an hour.


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

aite thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2002)

i think your ears will break before the car does


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

well i aint worried about the car... u think its gonna b too much of an over kill for me? lol


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

i have the 700s on two 12" HE2's and it's pretty loud, I don't turn it much louder then half to 2/3 of the way up


----------



## OldOneEye (Oct 22, 2002)

If any of us liked driving around stock cars, we would. Sounds like you don't like the stock radio.

Its all really up to what you want to do. I would go with more bass.

The car should be able to handle it, as long as you haven't added too much weight. And all you really have to worry about is that volume knob. Too much bass? Well, turn down the volume, or set the sub level a little lower to begin with.

Juan




89Sentra said:


> *Ok heres the situation..
> 
> I have an 89 Nissan Sentra which is a small car (2 door model)
> 
> ...


----------

